# Watering system



## MMWB (Jul 12, 2016)

Finally got the watering system up this week. 
1. 5 gal bucket up high for a good gravity feed.  I fed a short hose through the top (which just sits loosely on the top to keep stuff out of the water). 




2. A 'T' to seperate the flow to the two banks of cages. 




3. More 'T's to send the juice to each cage. 




4. Individual bite valves in the cages.




5. The latest batch.




I'll need to top off the bucket about twice a week, but it beats filling all the water bottles twice a day. The bite valves/Ts I got off Ebay. The rest of the stuff I bought locally.  Got about $40 into it.  In the winter I'll need to go back to the heated bottles.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 13, 2016)

I have a much larger system than you do; filling with a hose is simply not an option.  A trip to the hardware store for a few parts including a repair kit for a toilet tank and - voila! - a self-filling system.

You will need to monitor the system to make sure the rabbits have water coming through - tapping the valves like you do with the bottles works. Often the first clue I get is the food consumption goes down - if they can't drink, they won't eat.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 13, 2016)

I use a hose attached to a stick tank valve, operates the same as toilet tank valve. I also used PVC pipe and it's worth brass nipples.


----------



## MMWB (Jul 13, 2016)

I think a self filling system will be down the road. Just kind of easing in: making sure I'm going to be in this for awhile.  I tap the valves daily, when feeding, to make sure we have flow.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice system! I know it sure saves you a lot of time and energy. Way to go!


----------



## Ebers (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a setup that's very similar with the 5 gallon bucket & bite nipples I'd like to install a fill valve & all but I'm 150' from a water source so I use the hose to fill until I'm ready to dig & install a new water line to the rabbit barn


----------



## MMWB (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm on board with the self filling. We don't live at the ends of the earth, but you can see it from here.  I.e.,  hour hardware store lacks the necessary hardware to adapt from the garden hose to the fill valve and float.


----------

